# BB Bold 9700 does not work in mass storage mode[SOLVED]

## jserink

Hi All:

Before getting rid of HAL with XFCE6.6 I could mount my BB9700 and look at the files like a USB drive.

After getting rid of HAL during my XFCE4.8 upgrade, I can no longer mount my BB9700 as a mass storage device.

I tried commenting out all the line in the /ec/udev/rules.d/10-blackberry.rules file but that didn't change anything.

Here are the log messages:

Mar 27 00:29:08 [kernel] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

Mar 27 00:29:08 [kernel] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0fca, idProduct=8004

Mar 27 00:29:08 [kernel] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=5, SerialNumber=3

Mar 27 00:29:08 [kernel] usb 1-1: Product: RIM Composite Device

Mar 27 00:29:08 [kernel] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Research In Motion

Mar 27 00:29:08 [kernel] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 68B75C9F8BBBF60D07AF2DD82EF13754E90ECE70

Mar 27 00:29:08 [kernel] scsi7 : usb-storage 1-1:1.1

Mar 27 00:29:08 [kernel] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usb-storage while 'bcharge' sets config #1

Mar 27 00:29:09 [kernel] usb 1-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

It does t create a new dive for me in /dev. Does anyone know how to trouble shoot this?

Cheers,

JohnLast edited by jserink on Wed Jun 01, 2011 7:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jserink

Ok, so my system behaves exactly the same way using gentoo sources 2.6.36-r5 and 2.6.36-r8.

I plug in the BB i get this:

Mar 30 15:31:12 [kernel] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

Mar 30 15:31:12 [kernel] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0fca, idProduct=8004

Mar 30 15:31:12 [kernel] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=5, SerialNumber=3

Mar 30 15:31:12 [kernel] usb 1-3: Product: RIM Composite Device

Mar 30 15:31:12 [kernel] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Research In Motion

Mar 30 15:31:12 [kernel] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 68B75C9F8BBBF60D07AF2DD82EF13754E90ECE70

Mar 30 15:31:12 [kernel] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Mar 30 15:31:12 [kernel] scsi4 : usb-storage 1-3:1.1

Mar 30 15:31:12 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Mar 30 15:31:12 [kernel] USB Mass Storage support registered.

Mar 30 15:31:12 [kernel] usb 1-3: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usb-storage while 'bcharge' sets config #1

Mar 30 15:31:13 [kernel] usb 1-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

No udisks message on the disktop.

unplug and get this:

Mar 30 15:33:14 [kernel] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 9

Now. plug in a normal USB memory stick:

Mar 30 15:33:52 [kernel] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

Mar 30 15:33:53 [kernel] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0a16, idProduct=9393

Mar 30 15:33:53 [kernel] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Mar 30 15:33:53 [kernel] usb 1-4: Product: TDMINIG2        

Mar 30 15:33:53 [kernel] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: TREK    

Mar 30 15:33:53 [kernel] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 0606071606350

Mar 30 15:33:53 [kernel] scsi5 : usb-storage 1-4:1.0

Mar 30 15:33:54 [kernel] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TREK     TDMINIG2         1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Mar 30 15:33:54 [kernel] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Mar 30 15:33:54 [kernel] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 1967104 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 GB/960 MiB)

Mar 30 15:33:54 [kernel] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Mar 30 15:33:54 [kernel] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

                - Last output repeated twice -

Mar 30 15:33:54 [kernel]  sdb: sdb1

Mar 30 15:33:54 [kernel] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 30 15:33:54 [kernel] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Notice the difference?

The BB causes the usb mass storage driver to come up, the USB memory stick does not.

I think that's a clue but am not sure where to do from there.

Gotta think.

Ideas from anyone appreciated.

Cheers,

john

----------

## jserink

Updated to kernel 2.6-38-r6, gentoo-sources and the problem went away.

Cheers,

John

----------

## jserink

Actually, the problem came back.....

The solution is to 

emerge -C barry

Now it works and it charges.

:)

John

----------

